# Who's pushing in Colorado??? Let's see some pics!



## Bad Luck

2 foot of snow....that's got to make for some killer stacking shots.


----------



## ford6.9

i second that lets see some pictures....xysport


----------



## Andy N.

From what I've been hearing, I bet those guys are out of their minds busy. Hmmmmm, what's that like?


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN

f%$# let them get finished plowing and get some sleep.


----------



## Antnee77

TRUE TURF LAWN;340154 said:


> f%$# let them get finished plowing and get some sleep.


I know, right? Pictures would be the last thing on my mind if I had gotten 2 feet. Especially after having such a long streak of 50 degree weather.


----------



## lazerslicer

*forget the.....*

Forget the pics of snow banks lets see the pics of the money pile that i have been missing out on!!!!!!!!!!!! Man am i getting really bored please send some to mich....


----------



## 04superduty

lazerslicer;340163 said:


> Forget the pics of snow banks lets see the pics of the money pile that i have been missing out on!!!!!!!!!!!! Man am i getting really bored please send some to mich....


we are going to ge the same storm in michigan, but it will be all rain.   Why cant it snow, aaaahhh.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

Ok, fine! Eat your hearts out gentlemen!!!

I plowed the driveway yesterday...16" then.

This morning...another 20".

That blue Scout in the one picture is SOA, sitting up on 35's. The roof of the truck is probably at 7'.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

Then I got stuck trying to help out a neighbor. The road grader had made quite a pile. I made it through it ok, but couldn't back up out of it.

I got one of my other Scouts and yanked it out..no problem.

We got 35" up at our house.

-Gary


----------



## F350 Snowman

Wow, Thats what I'm talking about.. TO HECK with MIchigan, I am on my way...LOL

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Oshkosh

*So thats what snow looks like.....*

Wow, all at once winter is there....Boy do I miss real winters.....
Nice Scouts!!!! Not many around in the Northeast anymore....


----------



## toby4492

Great pictures!! If you can spare any snow send it Wisconsin way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WOW


----------



## Superior L & L

SCOUTMAN67;340177 said:


> Then I got stuck trying to help out a neighbor. The road grader had made quite a pile. I made it through it ok, but couldn't back up out of it.
> 
> I got one of my other Scouts and yanked it out..no problem.
> 
> We got 35" up at our house.
> 
> -Gary


Now thats snow!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Luck

Holy ^@~%$!%^@#


----------



## DBL

man they need to share the wealth


----------



## fernalddude

Your home with that much snow falling ? Oh you got small rigs, but they cant do anything (LMAO) Great pics ...


----------



## mcwlandscaping

OHHHH MAN!!! SO jealous!!!


----------



## Rcgm

Bad Luck;340306 said:


> Holy ^@~%$!%^@#


I will second that one holy freaking ****

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Antnee77

Oh wow, that is pretty sick! You guys have this overabundance of it, while all the rest of us just need a little bit to get going. There's more there than you know what to do with!


----------



## cha-chas plowin

SCOUTMAN67;340177 said:


> Then I got stuck trying to help out a neighbor. The road grader had made quite a pile. I made it through it ok, but couldn't back up out of it.
> 
> I got one of my other Scouts and yanked it out..no problem.
> 
> We got 35" up at our house.
> 
> -Gary


hay send some are way dont hog it all :waving:


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm haulin azz to Colorado....I just want to know what it is like to plow! Our storm on Dec.1st didnt do it!


----------



## [email protected]

F350 Snowman;340180 said:


> Wow, Thats what I'm talking about.. TO HECK with MIchigan, I am on my way...LOL
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


Talked with a customer in Calumet yesterday. They don't even have any snow. He said they were calling for 4"-6" saturday but that wasn't a guarantee. I asked him when was the last time they didn't have a white Christmas, he said he didn't know, nobody in town is that old!!!


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

fernalddude;340421 said:


> Your home with that much snow falling ? Oh you got small rigs, but they cant do anything (LMAO) Great pics ...


You're pretty much right...Scouts are pretty tough, but they don't have the weight or the size to push a 8' plow or do commercial stuff. Especially when it's that deep.

Here's my 1983 Sears Craftsman 4.5 hp snowblower trying to get through the snow.

The snow was at least 6" above the top of the shoot.

-Gary


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SCOUTMAN67;340648 said:


> You're pretty much right...Scouts are pretty tough, but they don't have the weight or the size to push a 8' plow or do commercial stuff. Especially when it's that deep.
> -Gary


I (and my dad) will beg to differ. That's all he used when he first started. Granted, the lots aren't the same size as they are now, but back in their day they were top of the line work trucks. I can remember vividly riding along with him in his, that's where I learned to plow.

Can't say if he ever had an 8' blade on one, but good old Meyers plows, belt driven hydraulics and rods through the dash & firewall to open\close the valves for the plows. Some even had the manifold on the driveshaft hump with the hoses right into it.

Boy, that was a long time ago.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

Mark Oomkes;340653 said:


> I (and my dad) will beg to differ. That's all he used when he first started. Granted, the lots aren't the same size as they are now, but back in their day they were top of the line work trucks. I can remember vividly riding along with him in his, that's where I learned to plow.
> 
> Can't say if he ever had an 8' blade on one, but good old Meyers plows, belt driven hydraulics and rods through the dash & firewall to open\close the valves for the plows. Some even had the manifold on the driveshaft hump with the hoses right into it.
> 
> Boy, that was a long time ago.


I'm not saying they're bad trucks...I wouldn't have so many of them if they were 

For residential areas with less than 24" of snow, yes, they do awesome. I couldn't imagine trying to plow a big parking lot with the thing though! That's what I was trying to get at.

-Gary


----------



## Grn Mtn

How typical is this for snowfall for you. Do you normally get walloped, then a stretch of nothing or what?

Thanks for the pictures, I'm thinking of throwing some soap shaving's though the chipper so the kids can have a white Christmas


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

Grn Mtn;340666 said:


> How typical is this for snowfall for you. Do you normally get walloped, then a stretch of nothing or what?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, I'm thinking of throwing some soap shaving's though the chipper so the kids can have a white Christmas


This storm isn't too typical. The weatherman said it's the 4th worst storm in Denver since 1913.

We get the 4-12" snowfalls about every couple weeks starting in about October and ending in May. I think Conifer has an annual average snowfall of about 90". We live at 8800 feet above sea level.

Soap shavings in the chipper? That's a good one! LOL

-Gary


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo

THAY DON'T HAVE THE TIME OUT THERE FOR US WHO ARE NOT PLOWING....


----------



## PremierLand

why cant it snow in michigan? why? why? why? I wish I wish I wish it would snow enough to have about 10 plowable events this season


----------



## Grn Mtn

PremierLand;340678 said:


> ... I wish it would snow enough to have about 10 plowable events this season


Did you see my post in another thread? I posted stats from the 2004/2005 season where we ended up with 32, 2"+ plows but only had 5 in before Jan and 3 of those were after the 20th of Dec.

There still is hope.


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo

*Days Are Done*

Why ....why... Why.... It Don't Snow In Mich Those Days Are Long Gone


----------



## Triple L

Wow, I heard on the tube today that it was something like 14 celcius in Michigan today, You should be starting your spring clean-up. It was 7 down here, This weather is absolutely nuts! WHAT'S HAPPENING?


----------



## Dakota2004

its becomeing a tropical environment no more cold i think the cold is going to slowly diminish away and the world is going to burn up from the heat and thats when it will be the end of the world, I dont have to worry though that wont be for my life time, 1 person cant stop it theres just too many people in the world and theres not enough space..


:realmad:


----------



## Grn Mtn

quick everyone open their freezers


----------



## Rcgm

PremierLand;340678 said:


> why cant it snow in michigan? why? why? why? I wish I wish I wish it would snow enough to have about 10 plowable events this season


10 Are you ****ting me I will be happy with 1 at this point 

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Antnee77

Rcgm;341012 said:


> 10 Are you ****ting me I will be happy with 1 at this point
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Seriously! Throw 2" worth of it my way and I'll shut up for a bit. This 40's and 50's sh!t is for the birds! :angry:


----------



## DeereFarmer

59 and rainy today :crying:


----------



## Antnee77

First Time Out;341246 said:


> 59 and rainy today :crying:


57 and rainy here today. It's not that big of a deal that it hasn't snowed yet this winter, but the fact that it is still in the high 50's the day before Christmas Eve is pathetic.


----------



## snowsniper1

cool pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guys, please check out this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=343327#post343327


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

First Time Out;341246 said:


> 59 and rainy today :crying:


Frekin jersey is the same way this year, weve ONLY had a couple freezing mornings so far, under 32deg in the am hours... sucks, couple days in a row in DEC were 24-28 in the morning but that was it. Heck im still washing my cars nad the hose is still on.. Tomorrow is supposed to be 72deg out January 6th 07 :realmad: Im waiting, i doubt well see any cold weather this year unless we get lucky in the end of january or something... good thing i didnt splurge and try to rush getting me $4k+ plow for the new F350 i just got... god the payments on that AND the truck would have been a double whammy for me now . At least my two 2k+ Simplicity snow blowers were all paid off already.:crying:


----------

